
'Steve Jobs' is an Italian company – and Apple can't do anything about it - gok
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2017/12/28/16825336/apple-lawsuit-steve-jobs-trademark-logo-italian-brothers-barbato
======
maury91
I was about to submit this, funny thing, they are planning to release a "Steve
Jobs" phone with android

[https://it.businessinsider.com/non-sanno-nulla-di-
tecnologia...](https://it.businessinsider.com/non-sanno-nulla-di-tecnologia-
ma-sono-furbi-e-sperano-di-farsi-dare-milioni-di-euro-da-apple/?ref=fbpr)

------
yohann305
It's obvious they're riding the fame of Apple/Steve Jobs and that's a shame
but good for them if people are dumb enough to think these Jeans might be made
by Apple. On a sarcastic note, why not ride the cryptocurrency wave and call
your next pair of Jeans: Steve Job's blockchain jeans

------
smackfu
I know Apple and Steve Jobs are closely linked but I’m surprised Apple would
have any claim to its former CEOs name.

------
tmd83
It's bad in one sense on the other hand that they are doing it but it's kind
of nice that Apple wasn't able to do anything about it. It's hard to figure
out which one should you support.

But I did like that J, quite the brilliant rendition.

------
rdiddly
I was kind of hoping (maybe based on the headline) this would be more "punk,"
kind of like Eric Boucher calling himself Jello Biafra to piss off Kraft
Foods.

------
squarefoot
Clothes? If I could trademark the "Steve Jobs" name I'd use it for a
recruiting company!

------
montrose
These guys' faces speak volumes.

------
lafar6502
At least something original from Steve

